# Which Age is your favourite?



## Ithrynluin (Oct 16, 2002)

Out of the four Ages,which do you find the most fascinating,because of characters,events,...anything really.Which is the dearest to you and why?

I like all the Ages very very much,my favourite though would be the 3rd Age,mostly because of all the marvelous characters and the sadness of the elves' leaving.Tons of other stuff too but I can't remember everything right now.
The First Age follows closely,followed by the Second Age.
I don't like the Fourth Age at all,because it's really depressing without the elves


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 16, 2002)

2nd age ALL the way!!! I love the last alliance, the wars against sauron, when kings were great, all of them. I could eat drink and sleep the 2nd age!


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 18, 2002)

My favoruite is by far the First Age. I adore the Silmarillion and the epic history that pervades it. For some reason, the deeds of later Ages always seem a wee bit watered down to me. 

Second would be the Third Age for the same reason Ithrynluin loves it: the tragic passing of the elves. Third would be the Second Age and foruth the Fourth Age. I agreee. No elves. No fun.


----------



## Galdor (Oct 18, 2002)

I like the first Age the most. The Elves and Men were so much stronger back then, and the battles were awesome! And plus the Sil has like every type of story possible, it has action and fighting, romance, tragedy etc.


----------



## Mithlond (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah i would have to say the first age too. The story of the elves is what i love and the first age is full of them.


----------



## Lord Tuor (Oct 19, 2002)

I voted for the first age. I don't like the fourth age at all because it is just peace and defending it. Not only is it boring all the elves are gone. I would say my second pick is the 3rd age and then the second


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2002)

On the ther hand, we know virtually nothing about the Fourth Age, so there's little use in voting for it at all! 
I have voted on a similar poll before, and I instinctively answered 1st Age; it is indeed the most 'mythical' and legendary Age, and that is why I love it so much.
But this time I voted for the 2nd, because that's when things started to become more organized, less hectic. The First Age, although wonderful and grim and legendary, seems rather frugal and "Dark-Ages"-like to me. Besides great, especially beautiful realms like Gondolin, Doriath and Nargothrond, the landscape seems rather grim, at least it did when I last read the Sil.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

i voted for 3rd. my fave is really the end of the 3rd and the beginning of the 4th. because of everything in the LOTR and then after that.and no elves


----------



## Ponte (Oct 20, 2002)

The First age the stories about that age is great.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *On the ther hand, we know virtually nothing about the Fourth Age, so there's little use in voting for it at all! *



You are quite right Lantarion - indeed we know very little about the Fourth Age,only what we learn from the Appendices in ROTK and the rest is mere speculation.But I think that from the info that is given to us, it's safe to assume that we don't like it very much.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

well I like it. the end of the third and the beginning of the fourth and then wutever age we're in right now (5th or 7th depending on if they got shorter like they were doing or stayed the same length)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *and then wutever age we're in right now (5th or 7th depending on if they got shorter like they were doing or stayed the same length) *



Hmmm...I don't know why but it seems to me so unbelievable that we could be in the 5th Age now.Just too near to the Fourth Age....hard to explain....I'll just say that I get a VERY VERY ancient feeling about the things we read in Tolkien's book and they seem very removed (time-wise)...so I would say we were in the 7th Age right now...
Didn't Tolkien say that the Ages got shorter and shorter?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

yah so we'd be in the 7th


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah, that sounds about right.. IF Tolkien wrote the LotR, Sil, etc. as a sort of prelude to the modern world, then I think the gap between the end of the Third Age and today was approx. 6000 years or so.. Or more, I can't remember; it was discussed somewhere, I'm sure. 
As the time of this gap is not definite, it's difficult to guess which Age we would be in now.. 6-9 sounds about right.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

yah. and i would think the gap would be more than that. but i guess that's cuz i believe in the bible and if there are 2000 yrs after the bible and well, a whole lot while it was taking place and then LOTR would have to be before that ..........................


----------



## Éomond (Oct 23, 2002)

I am not voting because I like the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd all the same.

Well, all four are really cool because, yeah, I feel dumm.


----------

